# Manager of Museum Security & Visitor Experience-Wellesley College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Manager of Museum Security & Visitor Experience*
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/23/2021

Type:
Full-Time



*Please review the details for the position before applying for the opening. If you are an internal employee, please apply through the internal portal on Workday.* *You should have your completed resume/cv and cover letter ready to upload. You should upload both documents on the third page (the required section is named resume/cv - this is also where you should upload your cover letter). These documents should either be in a PDF format (.pdf) or a Word document (.doc) format.
Job Description
Manager of Museum Security & Visitor Experience *
An essential part of the Davis Museum team and the Wellesley College campus, the Manager of Museum Security & Visitor Experience prepares and implements policies and procedures for the Davis's risk management program. S/he is responsible for the protection and safety of a diverse visiting public, the Museum staff, the collections, and facilities. The Davis seeks an individual with museum security and/or law enforcement background, with demonstrated knowledge of and proven experience with museum best practices and security management standards. The Manager ensures the security of the permanent collections and loans to the Museum, and the safety of visitors and employees, while allowing for free and open access to the museum.
Reporting to the Director of Public Safety and Chief of Police and in partnership with the Associate Director for Operations and Collections Management, this full-time position oversees a staff of 2 part-time Security Supervisors and 5-8 contract guards, and monitors staffing levels to meet needs for all special exhibitions, programs, and events and allocates resources appropriately. This role requires on-call status to respond in person to environmental and fire/life safety emergencies, and all situations deemed critical including overseeing after-hours alarm system conditions. The Manager directs the Davis's emergency preparedness plan, monitors the security and fire protection systems, and in emergency situations coordinates response with the Town of Wellesley police and fire departments, and Wellesley Campus police; the position also liaises directly with facilities, maintenance, and custodial personnel, and schedules and oversees all general repairs, facilities testing, and emergency repair work. 
The Manager of Museum Security & Visitor Experience is also responsible for the daily operations and administration of visitor services, including overseeing the lobby admissions desk. S/he provides our diverse publics with physical and intellectual access to the Museum and its resources and ensures that visitors to the Museum have a positive experience. Toward these goals, the position also manages the Student Visitor Assistant (SVA) program, including training and mentoring 20+ diverse students as frontline in-gallery staff; hiring, evaluating performance, preparing weekly work schedules, and guiding skill development. 
The Manager must work closely, collaboratively, and collegially with other operational departments within the Davis Museum and on the Wellesley College campus. Weekend and evening hours are required.
*Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities:*
Candidates will join the staff of a museum at the center of the intellectual life on a vital undergraduate campus, and to be successful should possess a strong commitment to the unique orientation of the academic museum and to the teaching mission of the Davis. Ideal candidates will have at least 7 years relevant security experience with at least 3 years supervisory experience, preferably in a museum setting; demonstrated work and/or educational history with basic knowledge of digital security systems and comfort with equipment such as CCTV, digital video recorders, and digital cameras, and willingness to stay current with standards and innovations in the field of security technology; experience with facilities management; excellent oral and written communication skills; the ability to work effectively, collegially, and collaboratively with students, faculty, and staff; the ability to manage multiple projects and deadlines independently; and the capacity to maintain simultaneous priorities. 
*About the Davis*
One of the oldest and most acclaimed academic fine arts museums in the United States, the Davis Museum is a vital force in the intellectual, pedagogical and social life of Wellesley College. It seeks to create an environment that cultivates visual literacy, inspires new ideas, and fosters involvement with the arts both within the College and the larger community.
The Davis collections, including some 15,000 objects, span global history from antiquity to the present and include masterpieces from almost every continent. Today, the holdings are housed in an extraordinary museum building, designed by Rafael Moneo, winner of the Pritzker Architecture Prize. In addition to dynamic presentations of the permanent collections, and installations that support specific coursework and research interests, the Davis hosts a rotating series of engaging temporary exhibitions and programs organized to inform, challenge, and inspire visitors.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wellesley College

Online App. Form:
https://wellesley.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/wellesley-staff/job/Wellesley-College/Manager-of-Museum-Security---Visitor-Experience_R0000253?source=HigherEdJobs


----------

